

Contactless (credit) cards insecure - drucken
http://www.cardworldonline.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=3074:contactless-hack-raises-the-question-of-trust&catid=3:contactlessmobile&Itemid=7
Original publicity: http://www.channel4.com/news/millions-of-barclays-card-users-exposed-to-fraud
======
drucken
Original publicity: [http://www.channel4.com/news/millions-of-barclays-card-
users...](http://www.channel4.com/news/millions-of-barclays-card-users-
exposed-to-fraud)

Though the story moved on since then to reveal other credit card providers
were also susceptible and that it is a general problem with the specification.

